# Danilo Galinari Singing Beyonce's "Halo"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

His singing should be part of his defense on the court. Guaranteed, no one could score over that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

ll


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

lmfaoo!!!! Classic find Basel!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

that was actually not terrible


----------

